# Moving back to Aberdeen?



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

I posted about 18 months ago about possibly moving back to Aberdeen, I then landed my dream job and ended up staying in Surrey. Unfortunately I had to leave my job last summer due to my back injury not being fixed and have struggled to find another job since. 
From what I gather job opportunities are still quite good in Aberdeen and I do already have a flat there which I can move into - can someone in the area let me know what the job situation is up there? I'm not looking at anything specialised, mainly retail assistant, bar staff, office admin (I have good communication, telephone and computer skills but no experience of an office admin role) etc. I'm currently on the wait list for surgery so depending on when my operation is and recovery time, plus the legalities of "evicting" a tenant before their contract is up I'm guessing it will be end of this year or early next year, if I can't get my tenant out it will be next July before I move. I'm still not entirely sure I will move, this is just one of my options at the moment.


----------



## kirstykate (14 February 2013)

Yep Aberdeen still thriving!!  Always will due to the Oil Industry.  Get you name down with a few agencies


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 February 2013)

Lots of jobs in Aberdeen (seriously!). You wouldnt find it hard to find work in the admin-y type fields. 

And you would have a much better quality of life up here!!


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

Believe me, I know - I've been south for 10 years now but still miss Aberdeen! 

As I said it's not yet a definite but it is an option, there's not a huge amount keeping me here anymore...


----------



## guido16 (14 February 2013)

Always jobs in Aberdeen. MOVE BACK!!


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

Can someone give me a rough idea of costs in Aberdeen - council tax, tax etc? Property in question is a 2 bed, fairly large, city centre flat


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 February 2013)

It would be £1100 for Band A up to £1600 ish for Band D for council tax


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

Still get 25% single person discount? Does the "bedroom tax" apply to any home or just council owned?


----------



## brucea (15 February 2013)

Must be a council house thing.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 February 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Still get 25% single person discount? Does the "bedroom tax" apply to any home or just council owned?
		
Click to expand...

dont know about bedroom tax
yes there is a 25% discount for single occupancy
http://www.aberdeencity.gov.uk/council_tax_benefits/resident_discount_liable_residents.asp


----------



## Mince Pie (15 February 2013)

Thank you 

Lets see what happens this year, but I could be back in 18 months!! Lots to think about...


----------

